# Will I enjoy the road bike experience?



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Hoping for some feedback from long time road bikers.

I've been riding an old ATX mtn bike for ages, having switched out the wheels/tyres for 1.3's and replacing the suspension fork with a carbon rigid.
Changed the bike, as I only ride on sealed roads now.

I generally ride for an hour every 2nd day after work, and anywhere from 4-6 hrs per day on the weekend. I ride because I like exploring around the city/suburbs and beyond, and just getting out there. Will never race, but don't mind going fast when I feel like it.

Been on a couple of short test rides on road bikes. There is quite a change in position on the bike, and this is my main concern, whether it is something I will get used to / enjoy.

Now I like looking around at road bikes in the shops and it's something which I really hope I would enjoy, but am not sure if it would suit me, coming from a mtn bike/hybrid background.

A 43 yr old rider, who thinks maybe it is time to step up.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

You will appreciate the drops when you have a strong headwind. If you are not sure if a road bike is for you, see if you can rent a bike for a weekend or a week and see how you like it. It is different but not a bad different as long as the bike is fitted correctly. Or you could just be that weird guy that rides a hybrid or mtn bike in a roadie group ride. You can always put a flat bar on a road bike also, but again you would be that weird guy.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Try out a touring bike and get the bars up higher. Unless your going to be racing a "race" road bike will not be enjoyable for you.

A touring bike will allow wider tires (less shock and better ride), fenders (stay dry if it rains) and higher bars (will take the weight off the hands and allow you to seee without having to look "up" to see down the road.

A touring bike will also have rack mounts and be able to carry more stuff than a patch kit and pack of gu if you were ever inclined.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tangerineowl said:


> I ride because I like exploring around the city/suburbs and beyond, and just getting out there. Will never race, but don't mind going fast when I feel like it.


If you really mean this, a road bike if defined as "race-type bike" is probably not what you want. Most people who ride theses bikes enjoy going as fast as they can for as long as they can and tend to ride with like-minded people. They are more fascinated by numbers such as miles ridden, elapsed times, power outputs, average speeds and elevation gains than they are by their surroundings.

There's a great deal of satisfaction in this kind of fantasy race riding for a great many people. But if you think this is not really something you want to do, brianmcg's advice above is right on the money. Keep in mind that in spite of current marketing-speak, touring-type bikes are road bikes too.

/w


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not trying to be snarky, but if you aren't sure if you'll enjoy the road bike experience, we aren't going to be, either.

That said, based on what you've offered, I tend to agree with Brian and wim re: a touring bike being a viable option.

However, to avoid your being misled, as long as a cyclist is correctly sized/ fitted to a race bike, the more aggressive (aero) riding position doesn't place more weight on their hands. It's all about getting f/r weight distribution right.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have my bikes set up so that when I move from my mountain bike to one of my road bikes, the position of my back doesn't change much at all. I get maybe a little lower and more forward, but not a whole lot.

I do race my mountain bike, and I don't race either of the road bikes I'm thinking of in particular, so I suspect it brings my positioning between the two classes a bit closer together. And of course my hands are in a very different position.

My biggest response (really the same as in post #3) is that nobody is putting a gun to your head and making you set up a road bike with a race fit. You can put your handlebars in a very wide range of positions. It starts to be an uphill battle to set up a strict racer like a touring bike or vice versa, but if you choose the right class to begin with, you should do fine.

If you let go of buying a racing-style road bike and setting it up that way, you gain the ability to set up your road bike so that it rides like your current bike, except with a little faster handling, a few more places to put your hands, and maybe a more comfortable (or a couple more comfortable) position of your hands, arms and shoulders.

Try a couple more shops. The majors don't do a great job with bikes that don't fit into a one of a few molds, and most don't serve touring cyclists, or cyclists who do day rides with a similar approach.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, folks.

After looking at approx a dozen stores, it seems only a couple of them will spend quite some time setting up a road bike to suit my style.

It is quite an experience going to different shops and comparing the level of customer service. 

Anyway, at the moment I'm looking at the Infinito, Roubaix, and R3.


----------



## rlee96 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been a roadie for just abit more than 2 year now. 
and im going to be straight up. you're going to fall and bleed,, but thats all worth it when your consider the amount of freedom you have, the extrodinary speeds, the smooth tight cornering, the distance you cover, the mountains, the descents, the limits you push of your physical capability. 
and since you were a previous mtb, im assuming you have good control over bikes and great balance, so you have good base level to start at.
and welcome to the world or road cycling!!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

For what it's worth, I started on a Trek Dual sport in June, picked up a road bike 1st of September - since that time the road bike has had over 600 miles put on it and the Dual Sport less than 20 miles. I'll ride the old Dual Sport more as the weather gets worse and the roads are covered with salt and slop for sure, but for now I find the road biking much more rewarding.


----------



## Short Fuse (Aug 22, 2012)

One more bike you may wish to consider would be a Franco. I just recently found them while researching options for my next bike. The bikes seem pretty comparable to others in their price range but their approach to customer service is what seems to have driven their success.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

tangerineowl said:


> Thanks for the feedback, folks.
> 
> After looking at approx a dozen stores, it seems only a couple of them will spend quite some time setting up a road bike to suit my style.
> 
> ...


I own three of those bikes you mentioned!
(Ok, two of them are Roubaixs, lol)

And assuming you're not a great bike mechanic, having a good relationship w/ a GOOD local bike shop is worth it's weight in gold. If possible, buy your bike from a shop you really like going to.

I was in a similar position as you 5 years ago. I was MTB'er and decided I wanted to do more riding on roads. I bought a Spesh Roubaix and loved it! Like you, I was a bit worried about the bent-over position, pain in the back, etc.. but a good bike fit and time on the bike really help. I love that the Roubaix (and any endurance/"comfort" bike) is built for doing tons of miles in relative comfort.
That said, I really love my Cervelo R3- BUT it's a completely different bike. Far, far more stiff and it is not as comfortable on long rides as either of my Roubaixs. (It does, however, put down power better- but if you don't intend to race, that's a moot point).
Now some of the others have mentioned touring bikes- and that is a possibility. Especially if you like to explore. Maybe you're more of a randonneur.

Find a shop you like, ride a ton of their demo bikes and enjoy!


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

Being a roadie is about pain, suffering, and shaven legs. You'll rue the day you threw your leg over it.


----------



## mrwheezy117 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm asking the same question myself. What won me over was test driving a friend's bike, but if it wasn't for that, I would've got a hybrid bike.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

I think you'll like it.
Long time MTB rider, got my first roadie spring of 2011. As background my MTBs are a Fisher Rig, Knolly Endorphin and Titus Switchblade. When testing road bikes I tried various brands, models etc and found the comfort level of the "touring" ones to meet my needs. The final two tested were the Tarmac and Roubaix, back to back for close to 30 minutes each. The Tarmac was just too aggressive posture for my lower back (but an awesome bike) I loved the Roubaix and its now a regular ride. Also, just because a bike is not labeled as a racer, does not mean its a slouch. I do OK on this thing. The Roubaix is by no means a slow bike. 
Another bike that I wish I would have known about would be the Volagi. Volagi | The Will To Go


----------



## Flanders20 (Oct 9, 2012)

you would be that weird guy.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't call the Volagi or the Specialized Roubaix a touring bike. Although, they do seem like they could also be good fits for the OP.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I use to road bike years ago and found it rather boring. I recently added a road bike in the mix to enhance my mountain biking and I'll be dammed if I don't love it this time around. For the past 3 months, I find myself grabbing the road bike way more often than the mountain.

I also have no interest in racing and find that road bikes are a great way to get away from people and have time to myself to think about things, just enjoy being outside or to test myself. I love finding new country roads and just riding as far as they take me.

If there were no cars, it would be even better.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, you are riding on the road right.

Get yourself a road bike bro, sounds like you’ve earned it. And after some acclimation time (don’t go out and ride it for 5 hrs when you first get it) and a good fitting, you’ll love it. 

If you enjoy riding a modified MTB, wait until you get used to and experience what a machine designed and built to be on the road is like. I envy you.

Best of luck


----------

